# Hoyt cam & 1/2 tuning



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok I need some help. I have a 04 Hoyt Ultratec w/XT 3000 limbs. It's using the cam 1/2 system. With the cams on C mark DL should be 29". Mine is well over that. I have also been told my bow is out of tune. I got a good deal on a bow press today and going to pick it up tonight. I was going have my local shop work on the since they put the winner choice strings on last year. The bow has been sitting since then. Called them today and was told they really don't know much about tuning Hoyt even being a local Hoyt dealer. In guess I am going to work on it. Where is a good guide for tuning one?

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Try here..
http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=207391


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

ebonarcher said:


> Go back to the part of the forum and look for the section on tuning. Under that you will find a sticky that should tell you all you need.


I was looking at that. Seems ok.. But all over the place. Not sure if the first page is current or need to read though the all thing.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Javi has the tuning of the Hoyt. But before you start make sure you have all your specs in front of you. One of the most important things when finished is the ata. and of course the timing. A draw board works well for that.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The link you were given is the same as the Sticky at the top in this forum - darw stop timing. Javi's reply #2 is where to start. Replies following have information for just about all questions and there are pictures.
Without a doubt, once you learn to draw stop time you will be hook and you can even apply it to bows other than Hoyt.
Javi has since retired, so to speak, but many of us will try our best to help you along.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*timing*

sonny is right as always:wink: one suggestion I have the same bow (one of them) go to hoyts web site for starters tech support. this will tell you the string and cable length also in what position to put the adjustable mod. in while tuning. you will have to crank your limbs all the way in than back off 1/4 turn. now that you have your own bow press, you can try this take of each string to see if its the proper length you may have to add a twist or two, dont for get where the cables go. take your time great learning experence. now your on your way to learning how it all woorks good luck


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

edthearcher said:


> sonny is right as always:wink: one suggestion I have the same bow (one of them) go to hoyts web site for starters tech support. this will tell you the string and cable length also in what position to put the adjustable mod. in while tuning. you will have to crank your limbs all the way in than back off 1/4 turn. now that you have your own bow press, you can try this take of each string to see if its the proper length you may have to add a twist or two, dont for get where the cables go. take your time great learning experence. now your on your way to learning how it all woorks good luck


Should be fun (I hope). Just waiting for the guy to call and pickup the press. Thinking about getting a winch too to make a draw board. Got the Hoyt chart and manual. Manual says put on max draw weight then back screws out 5-7 turns. That sound about right?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*draw board*

great this is a great tool, if and when you make one, and you need any advise on what to do with your cams PM me


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

edthearcher said:


> great this is a great tool, if and when you make one, and you need any advise on what to do with your cams PM me


On the to get stuff now.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Well I got the press tonight. Also got some stuff to make the draw board which I hope to start tomorrow. Tonight just reading a little on how to get the holes in the middle for tuning I guess.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Well after messing with it tonight got it a little better but now no matter what I do I can't seem to get it better.

Top Cam:










Bottom Cam:











I am kinda at a lost now. Not sure what I should or can do.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like you have the cams syncronized now. The control cable is what does that. Now draw the bow and see if the top cam and cable look like this. The flat part of cam should line up with the cable.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Your timing is dead on when the bottom draw stop touches at the same time as the top. The pic Bassman shows is exactly what the top needs to look like. Those holes don't mean a thing. Don't worry about them ever again. Draw stop timing is the only timing on a Hoyt. 
The best thing to do is to press the bow and measure each string, one at a time and twist them to length and reinstall. Then, if your bottom cam hits first, let out on the control cable until they hit at the same time. If the top hits first, put twists in until they hit at the same time. Once you have them in time, check the draw length. You can then add or subtract twists to both cables to get closer to your draw length. Add if the dl is short, take out if the dl is long. I always to add or subtract twists from the string until the end as constantly messing with your string will cause peep rotation issues. Only twist the string if you have to .


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

Well after getting some new strings from Sixx Strings and 4 twist of the Buss cable I came up with this:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That's looks perfect. Now just make sure your poundgae is at it's maximum. Then you play with your DL by twisting/untwisting the string. Nice job.


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

BowKil said:


> That's looks perfect. Now just make sure your poundgae is at it's maximum. Then you play with your DL by twisting/untwisting the string. Nice job.


Don't have a weight scale. Been looking for one but not sure what to get. 

As for the draw length. Hmmm. Well pulling my peep in the lighter went crazy and burnt the bow string. I was not happy at all. Plus we are leaving for Vegas Tuesday. Lucky David with Sixx String is rushing a new one to me which should be here Saturday.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

DarkFORCE said:


> Don't have a weight scale. Been looking for one but not sure what to get.
> 
> As for the draw length. Hmmm. *Well pulling my peep in the lighter went crazy and burnt the bow string.* I was not happy at all. Plus we are leaving for Vegas Tuesday. Lucky David with Sixx String is rushing a new one to me which should be here Saturday.



Doh!!!! Yep, that sucks alright. You didn't use one of those turbo 'crack' lighters, did you? Use a BIC and if you have to, wrap the exposed fibers with aluminum foil or something next time. And get a bow scale.......:darkbeer:


----------



## DarkFORCE (Feb 28, 2003)

BowKil said:


> Doh!!!! Yep, that sucks alright. You didn't use one of those turbo 'crack' lighters, did you? Use a BIC and if you have to, wrap the exposed fibers with aluminum foil or something next time. And get a bow scale.......:darkbeer:


New string should be here tomorrow...


----------

